# (SH) Fellowship of the Flute



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2003)

At the Ohio Gameday I ran Wisherpering Woodwind by Creative Mountains Games.  We had a lot of fun and so I have writen up and posted a story hour of it.  It's not that long, it's all there in four parts.  It's my first story hour and I thought I'd share and see what the masses thought.  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38218


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 26, 2003)

Gonna go read it now !!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2003)

You can copy it for Alex or e-mail it to him if you want.  I know he doesn't really come around En World.  Though he might be upset that his lines like "I was born on a horse" and his gambleing moments where edited out.


----------



## Mark (Jan 27, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Though he might be upset that his lines like "I was born on a horse" and his gambleing moments where edited out.   *




_...I must know..._


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...I must know...  *




His elven character was really good with horses and has the mounted combat and ride by attacks feat.  However he has no horse due to gambling problems.  So, Alex decided his game of choice was the shell game.  In the Merchants after they got hired for the job, he tried to get the merchant to gamble.  The merchant adamantally refused, but Alex was really persistant.  On the road south he tried to get the cleric to play.

At some point, I don't recall exactly when, they were talking about getting a horse for him and he proclaimed something like "I am great on a horse...I was born on a horse" and then there was some comment about his poor mother having to give birth on a horse.


----------



## Mark (Jan 27, 2003)

You really should add that to the thread at some point...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *You really should add that to the thread at some point...  *




Ya, probably


----------



## Clear Dragon (Jan 27, 2003)

dhsai527 had quoted the bit between Dell and Aust as in the wrap up thread as:

_Aust_, "Its the shell game, just tell me where the little red ball is and win some gold."

_Dell(me)_, "Its in your belt pouch."

_Aust_, "Ummm....best 2 outta 3?"


It is pretty accurate, i think it was marble and not a red ball but otherwise spot on.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 27, 2003)

cromagthian, i enjoyed the story, and loved seeing how someone else handled the module (i own it) but you gotta go back and add this priceless stuff to your thread my man


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

The masses have spoken


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

Part 2 is edited.  I couldn't figure out where to place the Horse discussion.  I remember it happening but no idea when.


----------



## Mark (Jan 27, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Part 2 is edited.  I couldn't figure out where to place the Horse discussion.  I remember it happening but no idea when. *




Don't sweat it.  Peter will cut it out in the movie and add a love interest anyway...


----------



## Clear Dragon (Jan 27, 2003)

Great I can see it now, Dell will be removed for a love interest or *shudders* worse be turned into the love interest.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

Or the love interst could be Dell and Madnarb


----------



## Clear Dragon (Jan 27, 2003)

She would be a cheap date, one drink and she is gone.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *She would be a cheap date, one drink and she is gone. *





And that's were we start Fellowship of the Flute part 2: The Morning After


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey now -- we all fumble Fortitude saves once in a while, don't we?  Please say yes, I'd hate to think something was "wrong" with Mardnab.  I rather like her spunky demeanor !

And since we're adding edits, how about these?

** Feng stating that gnomes must be fire resistant after watching Mardnab try to prove how tough she was by refusing to extinguish her boots.
** The follow up comment to this, that perhaps the reason gnomes are fire resistant is that they pee the flames out...which was of course, stated after the bowl of water incident.
** Mardnab's deepseated loathing of slings as a completely useless weapon, and her various moments of disgust/fury whenever Seriphina attempted to employ her sling.  In fact, the gnome went so far as to buy Seriphina a scimitar, and even bit through the sling to destroy it at one point.
** Seriphina's clever use of the _mend_ spell to repair her sling after the aforementioned incident...unbeknownst to Mardnab of course .
** Dell's occasional quiet remarks of sarcasm about Aust and Mardnab (and even once Feng I believe).  I can't recall any verbatim, but Clear Dragon did a fine job of making quiet backhanded digs at his friends' behavior.
** Aust's (an elf BTW) attempts to blame the short bow Mardnab loaned him for his poor accuracy and ineffectual fighting early on.

And FWIW, Mardnab sent Aust to the stables to collect a horse after watching how ineptly he fought on the ground.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 27, 2003)

the ohio game day II thread is active...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38745


----------



## Clear Dragon (Jan 27, 2003)

> ** Aust's (an elf BTW) attempts to blame the short bow Mardnab loaned him for his poor accuracy and ineffectual fighting early on.




To which Dell replied, "A good craftsman never blames his tools." (Old Sportscenter phrase, I think Keith Olbermann or Dan Patrick used it, haven't heard in a while, though I don't watch the show religously like I did in high school) I thought it fit Dell's background and Voltar's portfolio(Fire, Magic, and Crafts) quite well.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 27, 2003)

Clear Dragon:
That's exactly the type of biting remark I was referring to in my earlier post.  Dell may not have said much, but much of what he said was pretty sarcastic and often amusing .


----------



## dshai527 (Jan 27, 2003)

Don't forget Feng's awesome 5 shots and 5 kills as well as the most useful +1 singing in the game. 

and I thought the sling and the mending was classic between the two characters Serephina and mardnab.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

It's interesting to see what the players remember that I do not.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

Story Hour Updated.  I will also be leveing up all the PCs (actually all 11 of them since I'm hoping we have additional players).  So, if there is any suggestions for your character feel free to make them, you all will be level 3.  Everything is core rules only, so the choices are going to be simple.  There was some treasure that you all found so I'll be assinging that to different characters.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd almost totally forgotten about the bard's inspiring songs and how often that +1 actually helped our party.

As for the five arrow hits resulting in five enemy kills, you must understand that as Mardnab's player I'm not gonna recall much in the way of other people's combat deeds.  I'm totally focused on spreading spreading her special brand of gnomish barbaric "love" with a warhammer !!  I do recall one fumble wherein she smacked the crap out of the ground at the lumbercamp...then several rounds later did 27 points of damage on a vicious critical hit which essentially vaporized the thug hiding the flute.  That was pretty cool .


----------

